# Help needed



## Rebecca & Trevor Beacher (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi everyone, Our names are Trevor & Becky and we have just brought a house in Adela, Gois. We have just spent 4 weeks there and are going back in January for 6 months or more. Don't know if we are on the right page and if we are doing this all wrong, but there are a few bits of help that we need, i.e. help with moving sofas from the uk, getting English TV etc. can anyone help us.
Thank you.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you can get a half decent internet connection you can get all the TV & movies you could possibly want, including all Sky with an android device & kodi.com + mobdro.com & all free & legal. 

IPTV options are also available but you pay for those.


----------



## Rebecca & Trevor Beacher (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi all Thanks for your reply . We have a dish , box ,cable and televisions,need someone to install it for a reasonable price. Also we have two sofa,s to bring over If anyone knows of a person who is coming to portugal with a van ,and could get them in we would love to hear from them, we will of course help with the cost


----------

